# Porter Cable 5182 Versus 7518



## Richard Carter (Feb 11, 2012)

I have owned a Porter-Cable 5182 (3 HP Speedmatic 5-speed) for many years. I bought a Jointech SmartLift cage for it (so I thought), because Jointech designed their SmartLift for the Porter-Cable 3 HP router. I missed the "fine print" that this meant specifically the Porter-Cable 7518, and I did not until now realize that there was 1) two different model numbers for essentially the same router; and 2) a material difference between the two model numbers ("material" being used in the accounting sense of "making a difference," in this case, a **BIG DIFFERENCE**).

I have since discovered that my 5182 has a 4.5" diameter motor, while the 7518 has a 4.2" diameter motor. My 5182 will no in way fit into the SmartLift, and now I have to buy a 7518 to be able to use the SmartLift. That's OK, $310 in good times "grows on trees;" these days it's a little harder to let go of, so grumble, grumble, grumble from a new member to the forum.

I am curious as to when the part numbers and motor diameters were changed, and **for what good reason**. Are their other differences between these two routers from the same manufacturer? I would challenge anyone to spot them if so, for as I will confirm shortly when I my "new one" is delivered, they must be otherwise identical. Someone well-versed in Rockwell/Porter-Cable lore, particularly of the arcane variety, can perhaps respond to this. Like they say, the good thing about standards is that there are so many of them.

My apologies if this has already been discussed in the forum. This is my introductory post, and I am doing so less in lieu of searching the forums to disabuse myself of my obvious fine-print failings; more importantly, I am doing so for the sake of explaining what brought me here in the first place.

reference: jointech.com/smartliftdigital.htm


----------



## Richard Carter (Feb 11, 2012)

*Correction and Photos*

Sorry, that should read "Speedtronic," not "Speedmatic" in my introductory post.

I bought the 5182 when Porter-Cable had just come out with the "Microprocessor Controlled" 5-speed. I have used it heaps, and it has been a true workhorse. My only complaint has ever been that the weight of the motor overwhelms the spiral-pin height-adjustment system in the aluminum base, an idea from their smaller routers that just doesn't scale well. In hindsight, I strongly recommend regular application of silicone or similar lubrication here.

I have attached photos of the 5182 motor, base, and the SmartLift/Freud home I had intended for it, that is, until I discovered that the motor diameter is just over 1/4" too wide.

For clarification, when I read about this Porter-Cable being referred to as the "industry standard" in workbench routers, I have to chuckle now: one too many "standards" by the same manufacturer! Also, re: my faulty assumption that my old 3 hp Speedtronic would work in the SmartLift, "the large print giveth, and the small print taketh away. --Tom Waits."


----------



## Richard Carter (Feb 11, 2012)

*Follow Up - New Router Arrived*

Here are the two routers, the 7518 "Speedmatic" (newer) and the 5182 "Speedtronic" (older).


----------



## VA Wood (Dec 8, 2009)

I too have a PC 5182 (Type 3) Speedtronic. Another, significant, difference between it and all the other PC routers I have seen is in the chuck/collet. The model 5182 (at least the Type 3) does not have a collet "nut" that screws down over the collet insert, Instead, the collet itself is much more substantial and the outer end has two "flats" that you engage with a 7/8" open end wrench to tighten up on the bit.

One CAUTION here - and it applies to ALL routers - DO NOT tighten the collet without the appropriate size (e.g. 1/2") router bit inserted. You risk damaging or even breaking your collet insert.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"I am curious as to when the part numbers and motor diameters were changed, and **for what good reason**. Are their other differences between these two routers from the same manufacturer?"
___________________________________

518's are >20 years old. 7518 in production in the early 90's.
A major makeover shedding >3.5 pounds, adding a new collet, change in motor barrel diameter and length, about the same power, new castings, circuit breaker, double insulation, etc. Essentially no physical comparison, save model numbers from 3 to 4 digits.
Why update? Because they can & had the resources to do it.
Bosch was on their tail and PC had momentum and so did the woodworking community for table use and heavy handed production routing. Nothing surprising to this observer.
About like Adobe Photoshop changing its application every 5 minutes, PC took >15 years.
More on this.


----------



## Archtop67 (Mar 4, 2019)

VA Wood said:


> I too have a PC 5182 (Type 3) Speedtronic. Another, significant, difference between it and all the other PC routers I have seen is in the chuck/collet. The model 5182 (at least the Type 3) does not have a collet "nut" that screws down over the collet insert, Instead, the collet itself is much more substantial and the outer end has two "flats" that you engage with a 7/8" open end wrench to tighten up on the bit.
> 
> One CAUTION here - and it applies to ALL routers - DO NOT tighten the collet without the appropriate size (e.g. 1/2") router bit inserted. You risk damaging or even breaking your collet insert.


I think I have the same kind of chuck on my PC 5142 but where in the heck do you find a collet? or can I upgrade to the modern setup with threads? there is a massive chuck on it but outside of those 2 flats its smooth inside and out... the inside maybe shows 3 x 45deg cuts that travel down into the opening but its not "threaded inside or out and its strait... any ideas where Id go form here? Ive never seen this before as my routers are al modern


----------

